
Rockets and People: memoirs of a contributor to Soviet space program - georgecmu
http://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/rockets_people_vol1_detail.html
======
georgecmu
This is a must-read for anyone interested in early rocket programs, Soviet
space program development, and the space race between US and USSR.

This 4 volume set covers 5 decades of rocket science development (30s-70s) and
span the career of a key top-level contributor to the Soviet space program,
Academician Boris Chertok
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Chertok](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Chertok)).

------
DrScump
Here's the actual link to episode 1 (of 4) -- it doesn't appear on the front
page:
[http://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/rockets_people_vol1_detai...](http://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/rockets_people_vol1_detail.html)

------
taavi013
This is "required reading" for anyone interested in space program development.
Not only Soviet space program but overall understanding on space related
technological and thinking process evolution over 50 years.

In addition to this insights into Soviet leadership behaviour and thinking.

